# Chick Sailor in Chicago



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi! I thought I'd finally post, since I've been educating myself through this forum for months (thanks to you, regular posters!)

I bought my first boat this June and have been sailing 3-4 days a week all summer...singlehanding, mostly. Have also started racing on a friend's boat and LOVE it...not to mention the knowledge I gain every week.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard, and good for you.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Howdy.........


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Very Cool.
We boated out of Monroe Harbor for over 25 years until we moved to the other side of the lake two years ago. still associate and have a bunch of friends back there.
What harbor you from or is it a trailer sailor?


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Hi and welcome- sounds like you are having a great time with your boat. Lot's of information and good people here, I'm sure you'll fit right in.

John


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

Howdy Sailchick20, welcome aboard and congratulations on the boat purchase


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Monroe Harbor - South end

It's like a little community down there, all of my "neighbors" are fantastic....then there are the powerboaters that are always requesting me to take them sailing.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

SailChick20 said:


> Monroe Harbor - South end
> 
> It's like a little community down there, all of my "neighbors" are fantastic....then there are the powerboaters that are always requesting me to take them sailing.


Very Cool!
We were just back home for the Air and Water Show. Spent a week in Monroe as part of our little cruise.
Had a great time.

If your ready for a bunch of Foolery, Chech out the Poor Man's Yacht Club. They are a bunch of misfits that in gereral know how to have a pretty good time. In fact their big end of the year gathering is tonight.Welcome to the Poor Man's Yacht Club, Monroe Harbor


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet!


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks sailortjk1! I already know some of those people (Mitch from SNAFU, etc)...

My membership application has been promptly submitted.

I was out for the Air/Water show too (along with every other Chicagoland boater)...couldn't believe how LOUD those planes were.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

SailChick20 said:


> Thanks sailortjk1! I already know some of those people (Mitch from SNAFU, etc)...
> 
> My membership application has been promptly submitted.
> 
> I was out for the Air/Water show too (along with every other Chicagoland boater)...couldn't believe how LOUD those planes were.


Funny, Funny, Funny. I race with Mitch around the can's on Wednesday nights.
Do I know you?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> Funny, Funny, Funny. I race with Mitch around the can's on Wednesday nights.
> Do I know you?


Not the first woman that has disappeared upon hearing those words from tjk I'll wager. (g)


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Perhaps. 

I race on Jemkid with Mark...and Mark raced the Chi-Mac on Snafu with Mitch. 

Mitch has been out to fix a few rigging issues on my boat...

I know Mitch through my friend Mari that works with him at Crowleys.

That tongue twister make any sense?
So...do you know me?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Single handing*

Single-handing.. Yes, absolutly no distractions- being alone and not lonlely! I'm new myself - Welcome!



SailChick20 said:


> Hi! I thought I'd finally post, since I've been educating myself through this forum for months (thanks to you, regular posters!)
> 
> I bought my first boat this June and have been sailing 3-4 days a week all summer...singlehanding, mostly. Have also started racing on a friend's boat and LOVE it...not to mention the knowledge I gain every week.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

SailChick20 said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> I race on Jemkid with Mark...and Mark raced the Chi-Mac on Snafu with Mitch.
> 
> ...


Hi Kristen,
I know Mark but I don't think I have ever met you.
I am sure that we will meet soon.
Good luck with the boat. Did you make it to the PMYC party on Saturday?
Come on over to Snafu on Wednesday and say hello.


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

sailchick what kind of boat did you get?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Its in her signature line...


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

sailortjk1 said:


> Hi Kristen,
> I know Mark but I don't think I have ever met you.
> I am sure that we will meet soon.
> Good luck with the boat. Did you make it to the PMYC party on Saturday?
> Come on over to Snafu on Wednesday and say hello.


OK.. I'll have to do that...although it's a long walk to Columbia after indulging in trophy rum. Just randomly shout out...Hey! Who's SailorTJK1 on that boat?!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Try Tim, that will work a little better.
See ya and looking forward to meeting you soon.


----------

